# capuchin's several



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I have several Capuchins and I need some extra room for my racing homers.

I have red, tiger red, tiger black and a few rare colors all banded 2010

If interested I will post pics

now free capuchins - updated 7-13-2010


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Lawton Oklahoma


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

The birds are my wife's she is asking $20.00 each


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Some pics please. That is a fair price too.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

okay I got this pic's


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

This one is free to who ever would like it. (the one standing on perch) It is 3/4 Capuchin and 1/4 racing homer LOL just pay for the box and shipping 

If it does not go - I think I will try to train it to be a dropper...


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay I think this is the last one


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you know the sex of the capxhomer?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL

no I do not, it is a 2010 bird young


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> LOL
> 
> no I do not, it is a 2010 bird young


oh, I have an oops cap that I think is a hen.. need to find a mate for her.. how much box and shipping? capuchins make great fosters....


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I have used http://www.boxesforbirds.com/
one box shipped to me is $16.99 
I will only charge actual shipping should be around $35.00 to the lower 48 states. Where are you at, I will try to find out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> I have used http://www.boxesforbirds.com/
> one box shipped to me is $16.99
> I will only charge actual shipping should be around $35.00 to the lower 48 states. Where are you at, I will try to find out.


zip 23089.......


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

It would not be over $40.00

Do you want it?

if so just send me the box and I will let you know actual shipping when I get the box.
Is that cool?

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> It would not be over $40.00
> 
> Do you want it?
> 
> ...


sounds good to me, pm me your address.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Any other takers for the birds?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I was asked if I had any Capuchin pairs for sale

Well hear you go:
Price is the same $20.00 per bird "$40.00 for a Pair"
Shipping is $40.00 for the first pair 
Buyer to send me box for shipping - I use http://www.boxesforbirds.com/

Cock is tiger - Hen is Black


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue Bar pair


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Red Cock, and blue bar hen


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

black Cock, Hen "hamuchin" LOL 1/2 capuchin and 1/2 homer











1/2 capuchin and 1/2 homer HEN










Anybody wants the 1/2 capuchin and 1/2 homer hens I will let them go for free, you just pay for the shipping and box


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! And those half blooded birds sure are pretty anyway


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

YA LOL They like to loft fly 

Maybe I will start them out on some short tosses and see what they do.

1/2 mile or so


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

*now free capuchins*

The birds belong to my wife. she is going to school full time and working part time. So she said to let them go for free. You provide a box and pay for shipping.

let me know if anybody wants them


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I found home for the birds. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## pccampb (Aug 10, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

*What are They ?*



eyespyer said:


> Okay I think this is the last one



are Capuchins some sort of Roller or just a show Bird ? Beautiful Birds Either Way !


----------

